# Milan: Bernard Arnault nuovo proprietario. Pista concreta



## Aron (18 Luglio 2019)

Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.

Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.

*Ravezzani ancora: "La fonte è attendibile, e dalla Francia sono arrivate conferme. Resta da vedere come si concluderà questa vicenda."

**Anche il corriere dello sport conferma questa voce. L'imprenditore Arnault ha manifestato interesse per il Milan.*


----------



## Aron (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.
> 
> Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.



Dove bisogna firmare?


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.
> 
> Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.



Magari, un po' vecchio il tizio, ma non significa molto.


----------



## Black (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.
> 
> Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.



ed ecco un altro...


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.
> 
> Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.



Son l'unico che non conosce quest'uomo? Qualcuno sa darmi qualche delucidazione?


----------



## vannu994 (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.
> 
> Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.


Questo non è già proprietario di una squadra in Francia? Tipo del Rennes?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2019)

Se vabbe..


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Son l'unico che non conosce quest'uomo? Qualcuno sa darmi qualche delucidazione?



è un buon segno,significa che non giri con le borsette da 800 euro 

se vuole donarci 200 milioni come per Notre Dame ci farebbe comodo,grazie le mandiamo l'iban


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Questo non è già proprietario di una squadra in Francia? Tipo del Rennes?



no,quello è l'altro miliardario Pinault nato proprio a Rennes.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Luglio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Questo non è già proprietario di una squadra in Francia? Tipo del Rennes?



No quello è Pinault.


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> è un buon segno,significa che non giri con le borsette da 800 euro
> 
> se vuole donarci 200 milioni come per Notre Dame ci farebbe comodo,grazie le mandiamo l'iban



No decisamente il lusso non è la mia passione anzi..con 800 euro può darsi che ci cambio lo spaccalegna ma non di sicuro scarpe e borse Ho una profonda intolleranza verso i galletti d'oltralpe però se è così ricco potrei fare un eccezione


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.
> 
> Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.



A meno di legami strani con Elliott, non vedo come Arnault possa essere interessato al calcio e a una squadra italiana poi.


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A meno di legami strani con Elliott, non vedo come Arnault possa essere interessato al calcio e a una squadra italiana poi.



infatti cercando su google non esiste niente,secondo me ha visto la classifica dei più ricchi del mondo uscita l'altro giorno e ci sta trollando.
il solo legame che vedo è con Milano città della moda,al posto dello stadio farebbe un atelier di lusso


----------



## vannu994 (18 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> no,quello è l'altro miliardario Pinault nato proprio a Rennes.





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No quello è Pinault.



Ah già vero! Grazie.


----------



## mabadi (18 Luglio 2019)

ma a sto punto dire che Amazon si compra il Milan.


----------



## Aron (18 Luglio 2019)

*Ravezzani ancora: "La fonte è attendibile, e dalla Francia sono arrivate conferme. Resta da vedere come si concluderà questa vicenda."*


----------



## David Drills (18 Luglio 2019)

E chi se ne frega? Con il FPF ci può comprare pure Gesù Cristo, non cambia niente


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2019)

proprio poco dopo che è uscita la classifica che lo fa balzare al 2o posto mondiale?

inventarle più credibili costa troppo tempo?? sta gente vorrebbe radiata


----------



## IlMusagete (18 Luglio 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ma a sto punto dire che Amazon si compra il Milan.



Anche l'ex moglie di Bezos ci andrebbe benissimo visto il divorzio miliardario 

Detto ciò, son voci che ciclicamente si susseguono, e anche se fosse non ha molto senso avere un multimiliardario dietro se poi siamo sempre sotto l'occhio della Uefa..credo che una altra eventuale vendita non accadrà prima di 2-3 anni.


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.
> 
> Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> *Ravezzani ancora: "La fonte è attendibile, e dalla Francia sono arrivate conferme. Resta da vedere come si concluderà questa vicenda."*



.


----------



## unbreakable (18 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> no,quello è l'altro miliardario Pinault nato proprio a Rennes.



e' quello che si chia... e' il marito di salma hayek..


----------



## Goro (18 Luglio 2019)

Solite voci ma tanto con il FPF la Juve continuerà a comprare giocatori a botte di 100 milioni ed al resto le briciole.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani ancora: "La fonte è attendibile, e dalla Francia sono arrivate conferme. Resta da vedere come si concluderà questa vicenda."*



Mi ricorda lo sceicco di qualche tempo fa...o Usmanov...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.
> 
> Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> *Ravezzani ancora: "La fonte è attendibile, e dalla Francia sono arrivate conferme. Resta da vedere come si concluderà questa vicenda."*



Il patrimonio non conta una mazza entro certi limiti..conta la voglia di spendere e investire..


----------



## mabadi (18 Luglio 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Anche l'ex moglie di Bezos ci andrebbe benissimo visto il divorzio miliardario
> 
> Detto ciò, son voci che ciclicamente si susseguono, e anche se fosse non ha molto senso avere un multimiliardario dietro se poi siamo sempre sotto l'occhio della Uefa..credo che una altra eventuale vendita non accadrà prima di 2-3 anni.



ora scrivo al servizio clienti vediamo che succede


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Luglio 2019)

ma poi vogliamo veramente battere ogni record!?
a parte che il budget non conta con le norme Uefa 
quindi sarebbe inutile gioire di questa cessione 

ma cambiare Società ogni anno non va assolutamente bene !!
sarebbero 3 su 3 

pensateci... cambi Dirigenti uguale tempo perso x il mercato!
anche se ci fossero le conferme di Paolo e Boban


----------



## iceman. (18 Luglio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma poi vogliamo veramente battere ogni record!?
> a parte che il budget non conta con le norme Uefa
> quindi sarebbe inutile gioire di questa cessione
> 
> ...



Più che altro ha 70 anni..


----------



## Znarf79 (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.
> 
> Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> *Ravezzani ancora: "La fonte è attendibile, e dalla Francia sono arrivate conferme. Resta da vedere come si concluderà questa vicenda."*



Voce che nemmeno merita di essere commentata su


----------



## 7vinte (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.
> 
> Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> *Ravezzani ancora: "La fonte è attendibile, e dalla Francia sono arrivate conferme. Resta da vedere come si concluderà questa vicenda."*



Arriva insieme a Preziosi o ad Usmanov?


----------



## Butcher (18 Luglio 2019)

Ma per piacere.


----------



## sette (18 Luglio 2019)

tanto con il FPF anche l'uomo più ricco della galassia non potrebbe cambiare le carte in tavola


----------



## EmmePi (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dove bisogna firmare?



Sulla testa di ravezzani con un punteruolo affilatissimo.


----------



## luigi61 (18 Luglio 2019)

Il giorno in cui Elliott leverà le tende in cambio di un proprietario VERO E RICCO non sarà mai troppo tardi; poi vedremo se riguarda al ffp non cambierà nulla, sono invece convinto esattamente dell'opposto; tra fare inutili follie e RINFORZARE SERIAMENTE la rosa ci passa il mondo


----------



## LukeLike (18 Luglio 2019)

Beh dai rispetto a Preziosi abbiamo fatto un passo avanti


----------



## Roger84 (18 Luglio 2019)

Stasera Ravezzani immagino ci farà una puntata...


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Il giorno in cui Elliott leverà le tende in cambio di un proprietario VERO E RICCO non sarà mai troppo tardi; *poi vedremo se riguarda al ffp non cambierà nulla*, sono invece convinto esattamente dell'opposto; tra fare inutili follie e RINFORZARE SERIAMENTE la rosa ci passa il mondo



straquoto. non voler vedere gli esempi di tutti i giorni è ridicolo


----------



## sacchino (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.
> 
> Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> *Ravezzani ancora: "La fonte è attendibile, e dalla Francia sono arrivate conferme. Resta da vedere come si concluderà questa vicenda."*



Una notizia di stamane lo dava a 107 miliardi di patrimonio.


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2019)

Ovviamente non è vero niente... Ma se lo fosse uno ricco che vuole spendere, arriva e sponsorizza direttamente per quello che può legalmente fare e indirettamente per quello che non potrebbe fare 
Non e L'UEFA che ci blocca ma la voglia di non spendere di Elliott. 

Svegliatevi. 
Galliani e Gazidis vi hanno fatto entrare in testa cose non vere.


----------



## Route66 (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.
> 
> Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> *Ravezzani ancora: "La fonte è attendibile, e dalla Francia sono arrivate conferme. Resta da vedere come si concluderà questa vicenda."*



Questo ieri sera andava dicendo tutto tronfio che la notizia dell'affare Milan-Modric l'avesse data lui in anteprima un mese fa chissa ora cosa ci costruisce sopra!!


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.
> 
> Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> *Ravezzani ancora: "La fonte è attendibile, e dalla Francia sono arrivate conferme. Resta da vedere come si concluderà questa vicenda."*



Questo clown non ha ancora chiuso bottega?


----------



## MassimoRE (18 Luglio 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Questo clown non ha ancora chiuso bottega?



Purtroppo no.


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2019)

Premesso che sarà l'ennesima bufala, vi è chiaro che i nostri problemi non sono i soldi che hanno in abbondanza, ma il fatto che non si può spendere? Quindi per noi non cambierebbe nulla purtroppo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non è vero niente... Ma se lo fosse uno ricco che vuole spendere, arriva e sponsorizza direttamente per quello che può legalmente fare e indirettamente per quello che non potrebbe fare
> Non e L'UEFA che ci blocca ma la voglia di non spendere di Elliott.
> 
> Svegliatevi.
> Galliani e Gazidis vi hanno fatto entrare in testa cose non vere.



Concordo. E' un concetto talmente banale ed ovvio che non andrebbe manco spiegato...Eppure lo bisogna fare lo stesso.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Luglio 2019)

*Anche il corriere dello sport conferma questa voce. L'imprenditore Arnault ha manifestato interesse per il Milan. *


----------



## luigi61 (18 Luglio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Anche il corriere dello sport conferma questa voce. L'imprenditore Arnault ha manifestato interesse per il Milan. *



Padre nostro, che sei nei cieli,
sia santificato il tuo nome,
venga il tuo regno,
sia fatta la tua volontà, come in cielo così in terra.
Dacci oggi il nostro pane quotidiano,
e rimetti a noi i nostri debiti
come noi li rimettiamo ai nostri debitori,
e non ci indurre in tentazione, ma liberaci dal male.

Amen


----------



## Manue (18 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non è vero niente... Ma se lo fosse uno ricco che vuole spendere, arriva e sponsorizza direttamente per quello che può legalmente fare e indirettamente per quello che non potrebbe fare
> Non e L'UEFA che ci blocca ma la voglia di non spendere di Elliott.
> 
> Svegliatevi.
> Galliani e Gazidis vi hanno fatto entrare in testa cose non vere.



Per allestire una rosa competitiva, ossia che può competere con Juve per vincere lo scudetto, 
servono circa 600-700 mln... perché alla fine devi compare 2 tosti la davanti, 
devi rifare tutta la linea mediana comprando fenomeni, e devi comprare 1 esterno e 1 centrale, 
e parlo di top player...

Se nel Milan entrassero questi soldi sottoforma di sponsor, 
infrangeremmo il regolamento, poiché il concetto di Fair Value stabilisce che le operazioni di sponsorizzazione devono avere un valore equo con l'attuale valore della società, del brand ecc ecc...
Infranta questa regola si riceve una multa, si riceve la limitazione della rosa e si riceve il blocco mercato...

Pertanto, 
l'isola che non c'è lasciamola a Peter Pan e Trilli il campanellino.


----------



## Garrincha (18 Luglio 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Questo clown non ha ancora chiuso bottega?



È un clown però in questi anni come soffiate mi sembra ne abbia azzeccate più di firme autorevoli sul Milan, avrà degli insiders che altri non hanno


----------



## Garrincha (18 Luglio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Per allestire una rosa competitiva, ossia che può competere con Juve per vincere lo scudetto,
> servono circa 600-700 mln... perché alla fine devi compare 2 tosti la davanti,
> devi rifare tutta la linea mediana comprando fenomeni, e devi comprare 1 esterno e 1 centrale,
> e parlo di top player...
> ...



L'unica cosa che Arnaullt può fare è, nel caso ve ne sia l'intenzione, portare i soldi degli sponsor personali al limite massimo come fanno il Psg e l'Inter, il che non sarebbe poco, 20-40 milioni in più di adesso dovrebbero poter uscire, non molto nel grande quadro ma una boccata d'ossigeno per Maldini&Massara sicuramente


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Luglio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> È un clown però in questi anni come soffiate mi sembra ne abbia azzeccate più di firme autorevoli sul Milan, avrà degli insiders che altri non hanno



Scusa quali avrebbe azzeccato? E poi tu come lo chiami uno che conduce trasmissioni così ridicole e piene di trash con quei personaggi in studio? Mi sento idiota gia' ad aver quotato questa bufala


----------



## luigi61 (18 Luglio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che Arnaullt può fare è, nel caso ve ne sia l'intenzione, portare i soldi degli sponsor personali al limite massimo come fanno il Psg e l'Inter, il che non sarebbe poco, 20-40 milioni in più di adesso dovrebbero poter uscire, non molto nel grande quadro ma una boccata d'ossigeno per Maldini&Massara sicuramente



Anche i neofiti sanno che ad oggi e impossibile lottare gia dal prossimo anno per il titolo, e nessuno che abbia senso di realtà chiede questo; quindi quello che scrivi ha molto senso, bisogna intanto allestire una squadra che punti diretta al 4 posto poi una volta in champions si cresce ancora e così via; credo sia questo ciò che vogliono dire i Dirigenti quando parlano di rilancio in tempi brevi del club


----------



## Black (18 Luglio 2019)

tra questa e Modric siamo già a 2 bufale in una settimana


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Per allestire una rosa competitiva, ossia che può competere con Juve per vincere lo scudetto,
> servono circa 600-700 mln... perché alla fine devi compare 2 tosti la davanti,
> devi rifare tutta la linea mediana comprando fenomeni, e devi comprare 1 esterno e 1 centrale,
> e parlo di top player...
> ...



Il lavaggio del cervello ha funzionato alla grande.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Per allestire una rosa competitiva, ossia che può competere con Juve per vincere lo scudetto,
> servono circa 600-700 mln... perché alla fine devi compare 2 tosti la davanti,
> devi rifare tutta la linea mediana comprando fenomeni, e devi comprare 1 esterno e 1 centrale,
> e parlo di top player...
> ...



comprarsi gli arbitri non penso rientri nelle spese del FPF.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non è vero niente... Ma se lo fosse uno ricco che vuole spendere, arriva e sponsorizza direttamente per quello che può legalmente fare e indirettamente per quello che non potrebbe fare
> Non e L'UEFA che ci blocca ma la voglia di non spendere di Elliott.
> 
> Svegliatevi.
> *Galliani e Gazidis vi hanno fatto entrare in testa cose non vere*.



ma anche qualche santone del forum ahahahahaha


----------



## Manue (18 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il lavaggio del cervello ha funzionato alla grande.



Eppure tu continui a scrivere questa cosa non so da quanto tempo, 
ma poi stop... non vai oltre...

perché se entri nei contenuti, non puoi andare oltre.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (18 Luglio 2019)

Posso accettare tutto ma non un proprietario francese


----------



## Raryof (18 Luglio 2019)

Arnò Arnò[cit.]


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Fabio Ravezzani, Bernard Arnault vuole il Milan. Operazione clamorosa e che pare molto concreta.
> 
> Bernard Arnault, imprenditore del settore lusso e mecenate, è il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo subito dopo Jeff Bezos e prima di Bill Gates, con un patrimonio stimato di 55 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> ...



Francamente mi sembra una notizia fasulla, giusto per far rumore.

La lista con Arnault sul secondo posto é risale solamente a qualche giorno fa (tipo 2), il tempismo mi sembra un po...strano...


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Eppure tu continui a scrivere questa cosa non so da quanto tempo,
> ma poi stop... non vai oltre...
> 
> perché se entri nei contenuti, non puoi andare oltre.



Da quanto tempo lo scrivo? 
Da quando Berlusconi ha SCELTO di chiudere tutto. 
Posso capire che è facile parlare dei milioni degli altri... Ed è più difficile spendere i propri soldi... 
Ma la realtà è quella. Da noi non vogliono farlo. 
Accettano di spenderne 1 solo se sanno che quel 1 ne porterà 1,5.
Niente di male, e solo business. 
Ma che non vengono a dire che loro vogliono ma non possono. 
Quelli che vogliono ci riescono. 
Che contenuti ti dovrei spiegare?
Non ci arrivi da solo a capire quello che fanno Inter e Juve. PSG e CITY. 
Tra naming rights del centro sportivo (legale) e cessioni di giocatori al triplo del valore reale... (illegale ma difficile da dimostrare) a sponsorizzazioni di altre squadre che ricambiano il favore ipervalutando altri giocatori... O al più semplice saccheggio dei migliori sedicenni del mondo (legale e che non entra nel fpf). 

Se non vedi quello che succede ogni anno sotto il nostro naso che ti devo dire...
Viva il fpf.


----------



## luigi61 (18 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Da quanto tempo lo scrivo?
> Da quando Berlusconi ha SCELTO di chiudere tutto.
> Posso capire che è facile parlare dei milioni degli altri... Ed è più difficile spendere i propri soldi...
> Ma la realtà è quella. Da noi non vogliono farlo.
> ...



caro Djici quella del ffp è ormai diventata una battaglia...il problemino che la battaglia la combattiamo tra noi tifosi quando invece dovrebbe farla la proprietà e con ben più nobili scopi, dicasi rilancio VERO del Milan; noi tifosi siamo divisi tra pro ffp e contro , il risultato e che comunque ciò non porta a NULLA di concreto; chi come noi è contro o meglio chiede che venga perlomeno aggirato ove consentito aspetta il cambio di proprietà come una manna ed è logico che sia così perché vedere quelli che sono o dovrebbero essere i nostri naturali rivali spendere e spandere IMMUNEMENTE ogni anno centinaia di milioni e godersela mentre noi ci facciamo il sangue amaro dietro ai vari Krunic etcetc sta diventando sempre più insopportabile; prima o poi la ruota girerà passerà il treno giusto e vedrai che ci saliranno sopra in massa alla faccia di ffp Uefa etcetcetc


----------



## sunburn (18 Luglio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che Arnaullt può fare è, nel caso ve ne sia l'intenzione, portare i soldi degli sponsor personali al limite massimo come fanno il Psg e l'Inter, il che non sarebbe poco, 20-40 milioni in più di adesso dovrebbero poter uscire, non molto nel grande quadro ma una boccata d'ossigeno per Maldini&Massara sicuramente


Potrebbe anche consolidare il nostro bilancio col suo gruppo societario facendoci beneficiare di vantaggi fiscali e, di conseguenza, ridurre il passivo formalmente a bilancio.
Le due cose darebbero una boccata d'ossigeno non da poco.

Ma, personalmente, resto convinto che Elliott si farà da parte solo dopo averci quotato in borsa.


----------



## Lo Gnu (18 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Da quanto tempo lo scrivo?
> Da quando Berlusconi ha SCELTO di chiudere tutto.
> Posso capire che è facile parlare dei milioni degli altri... Ed è più difficile spendere i propri soldi...
> Ma la realtà è quella. Da noi non vogliono farlo.
> ...



Si ma l'Inter ha progettato bene questo per anni (3-4 anni), non si inventano queste manovre dall'oggi al domani. La nostra primavera è in serie b a causa delle vecchie gestioni e non abbiamo sponsor dietro, quindi non abbiamo modi per "dribblare" il fp.


----------

